# Packaging ideas



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

I've been using brown and white sandwich bags, but I am ready to move on. I want to stand out from my market neighbors who do the same or use Kraft shopping bags with handles. Here are two of my ideas but none seemed great. 1. wrap purchases in colored tissue paper and tie with a ribbon. 2. clear celo bag with crinkle paper on the bottom tied with a ribbon. Any other ideas? 

Have you found that when using jars it makes a difference if they are canning jars or the plastic jars from,say WSP?
thanks. Dorit


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

For after purchase sale, or for wrapping soap and products? For soap I purchase the bags that aromahaven.com sells that just fit my soap and twist the tops with twist ties, I actually buy it in bulk at uline.com I used to do homemade paper cigar bands but my stores hated them. All my bottles and jars come from bayousome.com and I do not ever use glass. For after purchase bags at the two show we do I purchase them from uline.com purchasing only those that come in lots (big huge boxes that cost you pennies a bag). I also buy most of my bags for valentines day and all holidays and most of my tissue from them.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

I've been shrink wrapping my soaps in 4x6 bags. Im not crazy about that but its cheap and right now I have more time than money. I was asking about after the sale, at markets. Also right now I can't see myself getting much bigger, but who knows. Im really happy with the volume I do now and having fun, but I may get tired of shleping to markets and will think about making cold calls. In New Orleans there are so many boutiques I could try to call on. But for now I am honing my skills while making sales at the local market. Dorit


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

My market customers prefer paper. Every week at least a couple will thank me for using paper. So lunch bags it is. Kraft paper bags with handles for larger purchases with our logo and info stamped on them. 

If you don't like the plain brown kraft ones there are quite a few really nice ones. I have gotten the red checked ones and really like them. But I haven't been able to bring myself the spend the $ to use them all the time.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

I didnt think about that, sure, if they come to a fresh market they may be people who are interested in staying green. Thanks Dorit


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I staple a business card to the brown kraft lunch bags.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2011)

You could check out Paper Mart, they have a huge selection of all kinds of packaging and I think it's pretty cheap.
http://www.papermart.com/


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

We buy from www.nashvillewraps.com. They have a great selection of reasonably priced bags.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

awesome sight, thx dorit


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

tlcnubians said:


> We buy from www.nashvillewraps.com. They have a great selection of reasonably priced bags.


Love Nashville Wraps!


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

I use papermart and nashville wraps.


----------

